
You are the product - 3eto
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v39/n16/john-lanchester/you-are-the-product
======
3eto
> The reason Thiel latched onto Facebook with such alacrity was that he saw in
> it for the first time a business that was Girardian to its core: built on
> people’s deep need to copy. ‘Facebook first spread by word of mouth, and
> it’s about word of mouth, so it’s doubly mimetic,’ Thiel said. ‘Social media
> proved to be more important than it looked, because it’s about our natures.’
> We are keen to be seen as we want to be seen, and Facebook is the most
> popular tool humanity has ever had with which to do that.

